# Snakes drinking



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

Just caught this GTP girl having a drink, she submerged her head and I was a bit concerned there may have been something irritating her but you could see her jaws and tongue moving and her head looks ok. Usually GTP's drink off their body if you spray them and I have noticed they appear to drink more often than other species.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 2, 2018)

Awesome, I've never seen any of my snakes drink yet


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Awesome, I've never seen any of my snakes eat yet


SW carpet having a drink.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 2, 2018)

Yellowtail, I never spray my GTPs, so they don't have the luxury of drinking droplets off their bodies. They do, however drink from the water bowl regularly, no matter how small the bowl is - they find it.


----------



## Tarron (Jan 2, 2018)

I’ve seen my girl drink twice, they drink how a dog dors


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 2, 2018)

Tarron said:


> I’ve seen my girl drink twice, they drink how a dog dors


No they don't. Dogs make a scoop with the underside of their tongue and pull the water backwards into their mouth. Snakes suck the water in.
[doublepost=1514866063,1514865788][/doublepost]


Waterrat said:


> Yellowtail, I never spray my GTPs, so they don't have the luxury of drinking droplets off their bodies. They do, however drink from the water bowl regularly, no matter how small the bowl is - they find it.View attachment 322560


Is the reason you don't spray them because you are up north and there is already ample humidity or is there another reason?


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 2, 2018)

In winter months the relative humidity often drops to 45 - 50%, which in not much. Having damp sphagnum moss as substrate creates enough humidity. Also, having to go around looking for water forces the snakes to move, which is a good thing. I firmly believe that many keepers are overdoing it with spraying. JMO


----------



## Tarron (Jan 2, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> No they don't. Dogs make a scoop with the underside of their tongue and pull the water backwards into their mouth. Snakes suck the water in.
> [doublepost=1514866063,1514865788][/doublepost]
> Is the reason you don't spray them because you are up north and there is already ample humidity or is there another reason?


My girl puts her mouth in the water and it looks like she opens her mouth, or her tounge just comes out and back in


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 2, 2018)

In that case the snake is not drinking. Also, I am yet to see a snake flicking its tongue in and out with open mouth.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 2, 2018)

Tarron said:


> My girl puts her mouth in the water and it looks like she opens her mouth, or her tounge just comes out and back in


Maybe it is getting rid of bed breath....


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 2, 2018)

I’ve had one of mine on the coffee table go up to my glass of water and help himself.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

Waterrat said:


> In winter months the relative humidity often drops to 45 - 50%, which in not much. Having damp sphagnum moss as substrate creates enough humidity. Also, having to go around looking for water forces the snakes to move, which is a good thing. I firmly believe that many keepers are overdoing it with spraying. JMO


I only do it on occasions when it has been very hot and dry, they seem to like it, like my diamonds that are in aviaries and love the rain. Am I right that GTP's seem to drink more?


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 2, 2018)

I can't really say as I don't see them drinking too often, they mainly drink at night. A certain keeper in SE Qld (no names here) proclaimed that GTPs are "poor drinkers". Hmmm.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 2, 2018)

Mine usually drink after feeding and shedding as well as randomly sometimes at night. Once I had one open it's mouth wide after drinking, hissing loudly, and expel a stream of water at the glass!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 2, 2018)

"hissing loudly, and expel a stream of water at the glass!" That's a new one for me.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

Waterrat said:


> I can't really say as I don't see them drinking too often, they mainly drink at night. A certain keeper in SE Qld (no names here) proclaimed that GTPs are "poor drinkers". Hmmm.


GTP's are only a small part of my collection but I have seen them drinking many times while rarely seeing other morelia that I have in larger numbers. Seems logical as they come from a wet tropical rainforest environment while other species will have evolved to survive long dry seasons. Obviously diet will have a big effect.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 2, 2018)

Waterrat said:


> "hissing loudly, and expel a stream of water at the glass!" That's a new one for me.


It was right after feeding, it (spotted python) took it drink, then I thought it was just yawning. Then it hissed and water just splattered all over the glass! Surprised me...


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> It was right after feeding, it (spotted python) took it drink, then I thought it was just yawning. Then it hissed and water just splattered all over the glass! Surprised me...


Rare Australian Spitting Python?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 2, 2018)

My spotted python drinks exactly like your GTP in pic #1 @Yellowtail. It must've had a good old play in its water dish last night. At 3am this morning upon doing the rounds, I discovered that it's tub had condensation all over the inside of it. I removed the lid to see what was going on and wiped it all dry with some paper towel, but the paper towel bedding was soaked and the water bowl was full of snake poop. LOL


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

Darwins regularly poop in their water, usually straight after you have cleaned everything and given them nice fresh water.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 2, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> GTP's are only a small part of my collection but I have seen them drinking many times while rarely seeing other morelia that I have in larger numbers. Seems logical as they come from a wet tropical rainforest environment while other species will have evolved to survive long dry seasons. Obviously diet will have a big effect.





Yellowtail said:


> Darwins regularly poop in their water, usually straight after you have cleaned everything and given them nice fresh water.



I've had had numerous Morelia spilota from all over the country over the past 40 years (currently have 8) and have seen them all drink on numerous occasions. Not unusual for all snakes (& not just pythons) to defecate in the water either. I provide two water bowls for this reason, one small one...too small for them to get into, specifically for fresh drinking water.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 2, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> I've had had numerous Morelia spilota from all over the country over the past 40 years (currently have 8) and have seen them all drink on numerous occasions. Not unusual for all snakes (& not just pythons) to defecate in the water either. I provide two water bowls for this reason, one small one...too small for them to get into, specifically for fresh drinking water.


Why do they do this George? I notice the behaviour more with Darwins as I have a lot of them, some in 1800 long cages so they must seek out the small water bowl down one end to do it. Rarely do my GTP's or Rough Scales defecate in their water and then it is usually accidental on the side of the bowl. It's a long time since I kept elapids but I don't remember this as a problem.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 2, 2018)

My boas drink loads of water,I love watching them empty nearly half the bowl in one go 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 3, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Why do they do this George? I notice the behaviour more with Darwins as I have a lot of them, some in 1800 long cages so they must seek out the small water bowl down one end to do it. Rarely do my GTP's or Rough Scales defecate in their water and then it is usually accidental on the side of the bowl. It's a long time since I kept elapids but I don't remember this as a problem.



To tell the truth Yellowtail I don't really know. Some speculate that it might be used as a survival technique to disguise their presents from potential predators. Others speculate that drinking or soaking in water influences defecating patterns. Other speculate that soaking in water prior to defecation softens the stool and allows it to pass out of the snake easily and comfortably.

From experience larger vens that inhabit areas near water (I.E Red Bellied Blacks, Tigers, Copperheads) appear to defecate in the water on a pretty regular basis.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 3, 2018)

My juvi taken a drink on one of her many cage free nights. They love being out n about ... trick is finding them in the AM [emoji216]






Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## alichamp (Jan 4, 2018)

This thread is great timing I saw Cookie drinking for the first time just the other day! I took some great video (says me), I'd love to share but I can't work out how to upload a video here (options seem to be upload an image file or embed a video via a url link). Can anyone tell me how?

Here's an image teaser:


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 4, 2018)

alichamp said:


> I took some great video (says me), I'd love to share but I can't work out how to upload a video here (options seem to be upload an image file or embed a video via a url link). Can anyone tell me how?


I upload my videos to my Google Drive account, then just post them here via a shareable link.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 4, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I upload my videos to my Google Drive account, then just post them here via a shareable link.


I've only posted one, uploaded to YouTube then posted link.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 4, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> I've only posted one, uploaded to YouTube then posted link.


Google drive is good, that way you don't need to publicly upload it to YouTube.


----------



## Lazreilly (Jan 8, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> I upload my videos to my Google Drive account, then just post them here via a shareable link.



Thanks for the tip !
My blackheads go for a drink after shedding. I personally had never seen a snake drink like this before i got blackheads
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15W5Dz_29M1EfHvU2u1Dm_Iw3TIGMBKqw/view?usp=drivesdk

Let me know if link worked


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 8, 2018)

Lazreilly said:


> Thanks for the tip !
> My blackheads go for a drink after shedding. I personally had never seen a snake drink like this before i got blackheads
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15W5Dz_29M1EfHvU2u1Dm_Iw3TIGMBKqw/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Let me know if link worked


I think you need to make the video accessable. It is telling me to ask for access or switch to an account with permission.


----------



## Lazreilly (Jan 8, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I think you need to make the video accessable. It is telling me to ask for access or switch to an account with permission.



Should work now


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 8, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Google drive is good, that way you don't need to publicly upload it to YouTube.


Great if you have a Google account and remember the password and then have to ask for access?
[doublepost=1515382797,1515382517][/doublepost]


Lazreilly said:


> Should work now


Works now, thats a big drink. My Black Cockatoos don't drink often, then have a big drink, they take a mouthful then hold their head back. Blackheads from dry areas may only drink on irregular occasions?


----------



## MANNING (Jan 8, 2018)

Lazreilly said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15W5Dz_29M1EfHvU2u1Dm_Iw3TIGMBKqw/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Let me know if link worked



Nice video and good timing capturing the video. Worked first time for me


----------



## Lazreilly (Jan 8, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Great if you have a Google account and remember the password and then have to ask for access?
> [doublepost=1515382797,1515382517][/doublepost]
> Works now, thats a big drink. My Black Cockatoos don't drink often, then have a big drink, they take a mouthful then hold their head back. Blackheads from dry areas may only drink on irregular occasions?



That was the first time i caught one of my bhps having a drink and that time who knows how long she was drinking for before i caught her , plus it took me few mins to find my phone and film it !! I have since caught my male also having a massive drink after shedding ?? Must be thirsty work haha ??
[doublepost=1515384009][/doublepost]As for dry environments they are Pilbara locale pythons from wild caught parents which could play a factor ?? Though im in sydney so humidity doesnt get very low in my snake room ?


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 8, 2018)

Its bloody hot in Sydney right now, this Darwin wants to go back home where it's cooler and the skink was in front of a portable A/C I have cooling my mice, Thought it was a coincidence but half an hour later it was still there and not moving while I took photo.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Darwins regularly poop in their water, usually straight after you have cleaned everything and given them nice fresh water.


just like my beardies and frillies lol
[doublepost=1515396626,1515396488][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> Its bloody hot in Sydney right now, this Darwin wants to go back home where it's cooler and the skink was in front of a portable A/C I have cooling my mice, Thought it was a coincidence but half an hour later it was still there and not moving while I took photo.
> View attachment 322687
> View attachment 322688


looks like you need a bigger bowl mate


----------

